# Cheap Digital 'thrumometer'



## doglet (12/1/06)

I just bought one of these today:







It's a 'Hand Shower Thermometer with LCD display - CAT. NO. GH1350' from Jaycar Electronics and it costs $7.75.

It reads between 0-50 degrees celcius and I am going to use it on the outflow of my CFC. It has 1/2 inch fittings that crudely fit onto some new 1/2 BSP stainless steel fittings I have bought...nothing a bit of thread tape won't handle!

It's not quite full-bore but the flow from the CFC will be slowed by my pump. The internals are made out of grey plastic which is sort of like PVC hot water pipe. Not sure exactly how food safe it is but I figure that at just above cold water temperature after going through the CFC there shouldn't be too much worry.

Just thought I'd share this as I haven't seen anyone else using one. If it works ok then it is a cheap thrumometer. I know it's not really needed but that's what brewing is all about - beer and gadgets!!


----------



## Doc (12/1/06)

That is a sweet unit.
I think I'll be looking into one of those for the out of my CFWC to simplify my inline aeration setup.
Cheers Doglet.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Borret (12/1/06)

That's tops. Even for us immersion chiller types that is so cheap it might be worth fitting either before or after chiller to check up on things.... just because you can. 

Nice find

At that price and as it is working off the surface temp of the plastic by the sounds of it you might even be able to pull the guts out of it and retrofit the sensor to the side of a fermentor for a digital readout on ferm temp. Brilliant

Hmmmm so many uses for such little cost


----------



## GMK (12/1/06)

Think i will get me one of them also...

Very Sweet...


----------



## Doc (12/1/06)

I have a trade account at Electus Distribution (who supply Jaycar) and their price is $14.95
They do have it listed as limited.
So the Jaycar price of $7.75 is awesome.
They'll be gone fast.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Darren (12/1/06)

Nice one doglet! Gotta have one.

cheers
Darren


----------



## tangent (12/1/06)

dare i sound extremely nerdy by saying, "damn i love Jaycar and all it's handy gadgets"
their cattledog is pure nerd porno


----------



## roach (12/1/06)

couldnt resist and just ordered one online. cheaper to my door than trekking into town and back, and still around the original RRP.

first bit of brewing equipment for 2006. Woohoo. not 2 weeks into the new year and already straying from the 2006 brew equip budget.

thanks doglet - nice find!!


----------



## doglet (12/1/06)

Geez - might have to buy a couple more now in case all the homebrewers of Australia buy all the 'limited' stock! 

There is a little sensor inside the unit that sticks out into the flow.

EDIT - deleted idea to use this for mash recirculating....only rated for 0-50 degrees celcius! Any other potential uses anyone?


----------



## stephen (13/1/06)

Pity I didn't get around to reading this post before I went to my LHBS! Jaycar in Newcastle is about a 200-300 meters from Marks Homebrew. When I have an eighty km (approx) round trip in a car with the radiator on the way out (I have to drive with the heater on to stop it overheating) it is not a pleasant trip just to go and buy one.

Damn! Damn! mumble, mumble...


----------



## doglet (13/1/06)

stephen said:


> Pity I didn't get around to reading this post before I went to my LHBS! Jaycar in Newcastle is about a 200-300 meters from Marks Homebrew. When I have an eighty km (approx) round trip in a car with the radiator on the way out (I have to drive with the heater on to stop it overheating) it is not a pleasant trip just to go and buy one.
> 
> Damn! Damn! mumble, mumble...
> [post="102277"][/post]​



Jaycar have mail order. Not sure on postage and wait but it could be an option.


----------



## stephen (13/1/06)

doglet said:


> stephen said:
> 
> 
> > Pity I didn't get around to reading this post before I went to my LHBS! Jaycar in Newcastle is about a 200-300 meters from Marks Homebrew. When I have an eighty km (approx) round trip in a car with the radiator on the way out (I have to drive with the heater on to stop it overheating) it is not a pleasant trip just to go and buy one.
> ...



Might have a look at that option.

Ta

Steve


----------



## Batz (13/1/06)

I have no need for one at all

Just ordered two :blink: 

Cheers doglet <_< 

Batz


----------



## Doc (13/1/06)

Picked up two from Jaycar in Sydney (behind the QVB) this morning.
They still have a couple on the shelf if you are quick 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gough (13/1/06)

It was a frivolous purchase really but for $7 I couldn't resist  For those interested in Newcastle there was 1 left in its box and 1 'display' model left at the Hunter Street store.

Thanks for the heads up,

Shawn.


----------



## KoNG (13/1/06)

I'm heading to the bavarian for lunch....
will have to treck up to jaycar and buy a toy first.!

now... like batz said... do i need one..?


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/1/06)

Gough said:


> It was a frivolous purchase really but for $7 I couldn't resist  For those interested in Newcastle there was 1 left in its box and 1 'display' model left at the Hunter Street store.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up,
> 
> ...



Shawn's turning geek! Shawn's turning geek! :lol: :lol: 

Now you'll be buying a pH meter.  

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/1/06)

Like Batz, I don't really need one, so I ordered 2 :lol: , God this hobby just keeps getting more and more expensive  

Thanks for the heads up.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## Gough (13/1/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Gough said:
> 
> 
> > It was a frivolous purchase really but for $7 I couldn't resist  For those interested in Newcastle there was 1 left in its box and 1 'display' model left at the Hunter Street store.
> ...



I wouldn't go that far mate... It'll only be truly geek if I can work out how to hook it up to my computer :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## Ross (13/1/06)

You bastards!!!

Just rung Jaycar & got 2 put aside - Haven't a clue what I'm going to use them for :blink: 

Toys, toys, toys....


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/1/06)

:lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Doc (13/1/06)

Ross said:


> You bastards!!!
> 
> Just rung Jaycar & got 2 put aside - Haven't a clue what I'm going to use them for :blink:
> 
> ...



Hook one up to the chilling line going into your font, so you know how cold the water is 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (13/1/06)

Doc said:


> Hook one up to the chilling line going into your font, so you know how cold the water is
> 
> Beers,
> Doc
> [post="102334"][/post]​



LOL - Set at 1c Doc, digitally controlled already - Any more ideas?  

Maybe it's time I invested in a convoluted wort chiller - just to make use of it  ...


----------



## Crispy (13/1/06)

No idea what I'll use these for either - 

So naturally - I got 2  

the last ones in the Adelaide stores.


Crispy


----------



## doglet (13/1/06)

Crispy said:


> the last ones in the Adelaide stores.
> 
> Crispy
> [post="102337"][/post]​



Damn I should have bought a couple! Now I'll have to order online too!  

PS - Don't set your other halves on me for blowing your budgets hehe :lol:


----------



## GMK (13/1/06)

Doglet

I am picking up 2 from Jaycar today - if i dont have a use for the second one - u can have it....


----------



## doglet (13/1/06)

Thanks GMK


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/1/06)

I got 2 as well. h34r: 

May as well piss through 'em and check my urine temps. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Justin (13/1/06)

Be careful you don't get it stuck on there Warren  

Might make an embarassing trip to emergency.

Oh hang on, reading the first post it's not quite fullbore 1/2" so you shouldn't have a worry h34r: :lol: 

I'm going to be quiet now.


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/1/06)

:lol: :lol: No leaking ballvalves here yet.  

Warren -


----------



## timmy (13/1/06)

As i was at the couter at the Alexandria outlet someone from here asked if i was a brewer, He was buying a couple at the same time!


----------



## JasonY (13/1/06)

So anyone using these on their shower :lol:

/ps I ordered two as well  

/not for the shower.


----------



## normell (13/1/06)

Stuff you Guys
Jaycar Bendigo has a couple, 1 put aside for me.
Haven't got a clue what I'll use it for yet :blink:


----------



## Guest Lurker (13/1/06)

I dont need one of these and ... (I'm very proud of myself here)...I haven't bought one!


----------



## dreamboat (13/1/06)

I might get one for the shower.


Or for something else.




dreamboat


----------



## Batz (13/1/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> I dont need one of these and ... (I'm very proud of myself here)...I haven't bought one!
> [post="102405"][/post]​



Feel the force Simon , we know you can do it.

Batz


----------



## homekegger1 (14/1/06)

Just purchased mine... easy to pull apart. Not much to it really... There are a couple left for anyone interested at the Hornsby Jaycar.

Well worth the look really

Cheers

Craig


----------



## Aaron (14/1/06)

Can you imagine what the inventory/buying people at Jaycar are going to be thinking? All of a sudden these things are running off their shelves. They will probably go out and buy a bunch more of these things and then they will sit on the shelves for months.


----------



## Trev (15/1/06)

Got the last 2 from Jaycar at Taren Point (Sydney).

The guy tried to sell me a showerhead with an inbuilt version of the thermometer, then looked surprised when I bought both of the ones he had  

Now, what to do with them.......


----------



## agro (16/1/06)

Gadget central in burwood have a dozen of em.


----------



## mobrien (16/1/06)

For anyone that has a standard coopper coil wort chiller, its bleedin' *obvious* why you *need* two - one on the in water, one on the out water - when they read the same, the chilling is done. Saves having to bend down and read the boiler thermometer 

Now i just have to go to Jaycar and hope they still have some!

M


----------



## beer slayer (16/1/06)

Thanks Trev I was going out to Taren Point to get one of those!!!
Did they say if they were getting any more in?

Cheers 
BS


----------



## Trev (16/1/06)

Beer Slayer

Didn't ask - just grabbed what was there.

MoOBrien - yes it was beedin' obvious, which is why I got 2!!!!!. If they had more I would have grabbed them for the team before some unknowing but misguided fool tried to use them on a shower  

BTW - I actually connected them to the shower just to see how they worked. Not real well actually as the depth of the thread is a bit small and they don't screw up tightly onto the fitting. I guess I'd better use them on the CFC (when I make one  )

Trev


----------



## poppa joe (16/1/06)

Ordered one last week.. probably Tuesday delivery.(NOWRA)
Dunno what i am going to do with it..
Cheers.
PJ


----------



## Doc (19/1/06)

Mine are installed.
I've put one on the inlet of my CFWC and the other on the inlet of my inline aeration unit.
First run through will be Monday 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## doglet (19/1/06)

Looks good - fingers crossed they do the job. Still waiting on some other gear before I can start using mine.....


----------



## Doc (23/1/06)

My went into service today. Well one of them went into service. 
I sterilise my entire post kettle assembly (pump, cfwc, inline aeration + new digi temp gauge) overnight with caustic.
Post flushing and putting down in front of the kettle it is in three pieces. Not sure if overtightening or the caustic is the cause. 
Anyho, I'm now down to one. I hadn't calibrated it either to see if it was on the mark. It seems as though it is a degree or two high.

So use caution, and if anyone needs some internals for one you know where you can find them 

Doc


----------



## JasonY (23/1/06)

Well I christened one of mine yesterday and gave it a good run of 100decC water for about 10mins  It did read afterwards but I think it is a bit suss. 

Anyway I think it still works but time will tell. Lucky I bought two


----------



## doglet (24/1/06)

Ok so overtightning, caustic sanitisers and boiling water have maybe contributed to deaths of these 'thrumometers'.

Thankyou Doc and JasonY for sacrificing yours for the greater good. Anyone else willing to share their experiences? I'd love to but I only bought one!! B)


----------



## redbeard (24/1/06)

i thought the range was only 0-50'c ie not suitable for boiling water ?


----------



## Doc (25/3/06)

Doc said:


> My went into service today. Well one of them went into service.
> I sterilise my entire post kettle assembly (pump, cfwc, inline aeration + new digi temp gauge) overnight with caustic.
> Post flushing and putting down in front of the kettle it is in three pieces. Not sure if overtightening or the caustic is the cause.
> Anyho, I'm now down to one. I hadn't calibrated it either to see if it was on the mark. It seems as though it is a degree or two high.
> ...



And then there was none.
Brewing today, so cleaning and sterlising last night. 
The last of my 'thrumometers' sprung a leak. My wife now has the cleanest washing machine and laundry floor after a caustic wash.
I had been meaning to go back to my sundial, just had to have my hand forced last night.
So either I'm a rough bastard, or they just are Doctors Orders brewing grade 

Doc


----------



## timmy (25/3/06)

Mine is still going after 5 brews!

It looks as though it was built on a humid day in asia, it fogs up when it gets cold.


----------



## razz (25/3/06)

Mine is okay after 3 brews. It overtightens very easily, even when hand tight. I keep mine stored in the box it came (is that anal ?) and spray with sanitiser just before I hook it up to the bottom dump on the conical. When it's done its job it gets a toothbrush clean with warm water and detergent. 

Regards, John


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/3/06)

Mine are still sitting there unused in their boxes like a couple of white elephants. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Franko (25/3/06)

just ordered 2 off there website got to have some flash toys


----------

